# Wanted: 2007 Women's Specialized Stumpjumper Expert



## cyclochick (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi,
I'm trying to find a 2007 Women's Specialized Stumpjumper Expert, the bronze/blue one with a white fork, size medium or small. I fell in love with this bike as soon as I saw it and I can't find it for sale anywhere. (And now no other bike looks good to me.) There was one on eBay for a short while, but I missed the window and someone else got it.  Does anyone know where I might be able to get my hands on one? Thanks!!


----------



## actionj24 (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi Cyclochick,

I have a 2007 Women's Specialized Stumpjumper Expert, "the bronze/blue one with a white fork, size medium or small". It is a fabulous bike. I would like to sell it. It is in excellent condition. Unfortunately, I am unable to ride it any longer due to a herniated C5/C6 disk in my neck with bony spur and nerve impingement etc. I purchased the bike from Bicycle Alley in Worcester and it's had several tuneups. My husband has the male version of the bike and loves it as well. The bike has been very well maintained, (washed, lubed etc. after every ride,). If you are interested and would like to take a look at it, please feel free to reply to this e-mail and I can tell you more about it and give you a number to contact me at if you are interested. I live in Shrewsbury. Oh, the bike has clip I have a size 7-7.5 pair of Specialized biking shoes worn only once..............

Thanks,
Lee


----------



## cyclochick (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Lee,
Thanks for replying to my post! I'm VERY interested in your bike, however, I am on vacation in Mexico at the moment and don't have many options for making calls.  Would you mind if I got in contact with you after I get back? I'll be back in the states on Sunday, the 22nd. Let me know what you think. I'll be able to get back online in a couple of days.

Thanks!!
Ashley


----------



## actionj24 (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi Ashley,

Lucky you being in Mexico- wish I was there. Have fun and be careful of their water.
Anyway, that would be fine as far as the 22nd of Nov goes. Give me a call when you get back, 508-845-3502. In the meantime, I will try to take some photos and send them to you.  

Take care,
Lee


----------



## actionj24 (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi Ashley,

Nice talking with you this morning. Sorry for calling you so early, Utah Time.
Attached are the pictures for the Stumpjumper. I put them in a smaller picture format for e-mailing. If you want to see any of them larger, let me know. Also, if there are any other shots that you want me to take of the bike more close up, l could do that as well.

Liana


----------



## cyclochick (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Lee,
It was nice to talk to you this morning too. Don't worry about the time, I'd been up for a while anyway. Thanks for the pics -- they're great! I'm even more excited now that I see the real thing.  So I guess the next question is, how much are you asking for it?

Thanks!
Ashley


----------



## actionj24 (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi Ashley,
I did some research on shipping the bike. The local bike store would charge $35.00 to pack it, then I'd have UPS ship it- the bike weighs about 29.00 lbs and the cost is based on size of box, weight, and insurance purchased for the bike which would be the cost that you purchase if for from me. When I called UPS, they said if I broke the bike down and brough it to them, they would pack it. Box cost $28.95 + roughly $60.00 to ship it to your zip code (UPS Ground-cheapest way) and then an additional charge for whatever it cost to insure it. Let me know your thoughts. Also, I have a crazy busy week next week with final exams at school, so if there's any chance that we can wait until after the 21st of December to ship it, that would be great. 
Talk to you soon.
Liana J.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

In my experience, FedEx is usually cheaper than UPS when shipping bikes.

Sweet looking bike, btw.


----------



## cyclochick (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Lee,

Thanks so much for checking into the shipping! I'm ready to make an offer.  How would you feel about $1,800 including shipping & insurance? I'm fine to wait until after you're done with finals to work out the details. I know how crazy finals week can be! Anyway, let me know what you think.

Thanks and good luck with your finals!
Ashley


----------



## speckledtrout (Jul 29, 2007)

Ditto on what Antonio said. FedEx is _always_ cheaper. Especially for large, odd-shaped boxes.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

cyclochick said:


> Hi Lee,
> 
> Thanks so much for checking into the shipping! I'm ready to make an offer.  How would you feel about $1,800 including shipping & insurance? I'm fine to wait until after you're done with finals to work out the details. I know how crazy finals week can be! Anyway, let me know what you think.
> 
> ...


Y'all might want to explore the "private message" function for the details of buying and selling in the future? It's a pretty bike, and the pics are nice. (Congrats on finding just what you wanted, by the way, Cyclochick) But negotiating the price of a bike is probably more appropriate for private email, dontcha think???


----------

